# Dummy Launcher Reviews / Recomendations



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

I am looking to buy a .22 dummy launcher. I was wondering if anyone had input on what kind to buy or not to buy. I like the way the "lucky luancher" is built but I can only find it online and looks like plastic?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The problem with the bumper launchers is that the bumper is launched from you in most cases from your side when your handling the dog. The purpose of doing marks is to increase and improve your dogs marking abilitys. How often do you shoot a bird that starts at your side and falls 50 yards out in front of you? If i were you I would either look into a Winger or a bumper boy, if you can'y afford that then I would try to have some helpers throw marks for you wich is better anyway if the dogs needs help on a mark.

The launchers are fine if they are fired from a remote location but then you may as well have a hand thrown bird.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine is an aluminum body (Cabelas). The hinge weakened so it has to be held upside down for the firing pin to engage. That may come from snapping it open to extract the spent shell. Consider putting your launcher on an old gunstock. Use a couple hose clamps. A patch box in the stock holds your shells. Far eaiser to hold because of the added weight. Without it a launcher can really bite your hand. I'd add don't fire close to your dog as it extremely loud.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Find one with the built in shell extractor, I got one without and it's a pain in the a$$!!!


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

This one looks like a package deal do you don't need to attach a gun stock. Just wondering if anyone has this type or has any comments

Thanks

http://www.gundogsonline.com/remote-bum ... i-kit.html


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, I think those dummy launchers aren't that great in value when it comes to training a dog. Yes it does assist in working on condition a dog to gun fire, but all it hurts is the dogs conditioning to look out for birds. They're expecting the mark to come from their side or from you the handler.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

They've sure worked great for me, especially when training alone and they're fantastic for longer water retrieves.

I've used a lucky launcher to train all my dogs except the last two, when I found a deal on some remote launchers that worked with the Innotek remote I had for the dog collars.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Billyhcc said:


> This one looks like a package deal do you don't need to attach a gun stock. Just wondering if anyone has this type or has any comments
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------

